# All natural lotion for myself



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*Hey every birdie! It's been a looooong time since I've been on and posted, but I need a hand to figure something out.

I recently got a tattoo, and now that it's healing, it's super itchy. I contacted the artist to see what to use, and he recommended a product called hustle butter. It's all natural, but I want to make absolutely sure that the ingredient's smell won't be an issue.

BTW, one of my budgies has a respiratory issue right now.

Made from the finest ingredients: Shea, Mango and Aloe Butters, Coconut, Sunflower and Rice Bran Oils, Rosemary Oleoresin, Green Tea, Vitamin E Complex & Mint Arvenis Essential Oil. With Essence of Papaya and Coconut.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That sounds like a lovely lotion!  

Yes, it's perfectly fine to use around your budgies. I would just make sure that there is never enough left on your skin that they can ingest it; not that I think it would hurt them but I don't think anyone should be ingesting lotion  Unless the peppermint essence is way too strong I don't think there's any reason to be worried. 

Congrats on your new tattoo!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi Kristen!

As Star mentioned, that lotion sounds just fine. :thumbsup:

As a side note, in regard to smells... it’s not so much the ‘odor’ that is the issue with products, it’s ‘fumes’. Products that give off fumes into the air aren’t good. 

Congrats on your new tattoo .


----------



## jean20057 (May 31, 2013)

*


RavensGryf said:



Hi Kristen!

As Star mentioned, that lotion sounds just fine. :thumbsup:

As a side note, in regard to smells... it's not so much the 'odor' that is the issue with products, it's 'fumes'. Products that give off fumes into the air aren't good.

Congrats on your new tattoo .

Click to expand...

I guess I'm not sure what the difference is between fumes and odor? And thanks. I'll try to get a picture on here soon of the new tat.*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Odor would just be a detectable smell. Fumes would be off-gassing of chemicals that get into into the air. This link will explain it . https://wikidiff.com/odor/fume


----------

